# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  من اروع الحكم على الاطلاق

## ala' mosa ababneh

Money
                                                                                          It can buy a hous
                                                                      But not a home

                                                                                          It can buy a clock
                                                                          But not time

                                                                                     It can buy a position
                                                                  But it not respect

                                                                                     It can buy you a bed
                                                                          But not sleep

                                                                                   It can buy you a book
                                                                  But not knowledge

                                                                            It can buy you a medicine
                                                                          But not health

                                                                                        It can buy a blood
                                                                                But not life

                                   ...So you see money is not everything
                                And it often causes pain and suffering
                                        I tell you because am your friend
                                      And I want to take away your pain

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## ajluni top

nice wisdom

thank u

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

very nice idea
, god bless u

----------


## jfx_x

مشكور good

----------


## jfx_x

مشكور good

----------


## حلم حياتي

thanks 4 the ideas 
it's  so nice

----------


## محمد العزام

It can buy a blood
But not life



thx  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ala' mosa ababneh

THANK'S TO ALL
 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مشكور

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

[align=center] 
thnk u so much for the topic
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

